# air or nitrox



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

when someone says air or nitrox integrated, what exactly does that mean? can it be both or just one. i have dove for over 5 years and know the rules, just not the lingo i guess. i guess my computer is nitrox since that is what i dive with.


----------



## JSeaWach (Oct 29, 2007)

"Air" or "Nitrox" integrated, in reference to computers means the computer also functions as your pressure gauge for monitoring air supply.


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

Air or Nitrox intergrated only referrs to the computer's ability to monitor tank pressure and breathing gas use. This can be by a direct connection to the regulator, or a wireless transmitter. I personally use a SCUBAPro SmartCom intergrated system and I love it.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

thanks i have a oceanic vt pro i guess. i have had it for about a year and a half. still in box, never used. it has the sticker still on the console and transmitter that hooks to the tank/1st stage?. iwas thinking about selling it. thanks for the replys. just wanted to make sure my terminology was right.


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

Air is 21% oxyegen. nitrox is anything above that hence 32%.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

How much are you selling it for?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm thinking around $600.00 its $799.00 in the store.Icould send pics this evening if interested.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

air or nitrox refers to the type of air you can use with that computer. You can change the % of oxygen you use. For air it is 21% and nitrox is usually 32% or 36% however you can mix whatever % to fit your dive profile.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanx, I found pics of the model online. I appreciate it though!


----------

